# Some More Shop and Jig Photos



## Fangar (Jul 20, 2006)

DocStram asked that I post a few more photos of my shop and some of the jigs that I use / made.  Here are a few more.  Eagle helped me with some of the technical advice for my dust collection setup.  I posted those previously here:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15984

Here are some more photos for those interested.  I often get people that ask me if they may duplicate some fixtures or ideas... Uh Yeah!  That is why I post them. 









I highly recommend the foam core insulation that I have in my doors.  I have an eastern exposure and during the heat of the day, this really helps out.  I did the whole garage (both doors / 3 car) for around 75 bucks.  In the winter it helps with heat loss at the lighweight doors too. Don't worry the HD gets covered during the shop time.




Drill Press Stand.  Houses all my bits, hand drills, hand sanders, extension cords, etc.  The drawers are extra deep.  




I have a piece of plywood that I set into the opened top drawer that converts it into a glue up / assembly table.  




I really am happy with my tool set up.  These magnetic bars can be bought at sears or a number of other outlets.  They are great for holding tools when not in use.  The 3/8" lamp auger is just dropped into a little wooden holder.





My main (currently all crapped up) main work bench.  I ran 15 amp outlets along the front face so that any electrical cords are off the table.  I store all of my portable stuff under there.  Table saw, router, reciprocating saw, compund mitre, scroll saw, jig saw, belt / disk sander, drill doctor and some other stuff.  It all hides away nicely.





Some cool jigs.  This one works great for peppermills and lamps.  Custom scribbled (Uh Colored) by my little girl.  This was not my idea, but I modified it to work with the jet mini.  The plans I got were for the 1236.  I will likely make another one for the 1236 as it can be a little larger.





Even the router table mounts on hooks to the wall.  I like having all of the extra room to work when all of the tools are tucked away.  The circle jig works great for all sorts of stuff... uh like cutting circles, and uh... yeah circles.  

There you have it.  Hopefully you slackers will post up som stuff that I can rip off to make my shop even better.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Dario (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice setup you got there! [^]

Lots of ideas to copy []  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice shop!! Wow very clean!


----------



## DocStram (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Fangar, 
Thanks so much for taking the time to post all of those photos.  You've done a great job of modifying your garage space.  You really have a lot to be thankful for, don't you?  A beautiful wife, two great looking kids .... plus ... not one, but TWO LATES ...... and to top it off ..... a bike!!   
I think the only thing that could possibly missing in your life would be a Paul Huffman vise.  I noticed that Woodcraft vise sitting in your shop.  You may want to think about putting that bike on ebay so you can buy yourself a PH vise!
Again, thanks for letting us peep into your shop!


----------



## jodoidg (Jul 20, 2006)

Fangar,
Very nice shop but way to clean [^].  I would post some pics but that would take â€œall crapped upâ€ to a new level.  I started buying Dewalt tools because they were yellow and I could find them easier [:I].  Thanks for sharing.
John


----------



## Fangar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.  

Doc, 

I know.  I need to get on paul's list.  To be honest most of drilling is done on the lathe.  But I would love to get one of his Vices.

John,  

Trust me.  I make a mess.  The anal retentive side of me keeps it clean when I am done though.  Funny about the yellow dewalts.  I have been there!

Fangar


----------



## woodwish (Jul 22, 2006)

Fanger,

Nice shop, also nice and clean like mine.  Just makes life easier out there if you keep it clean, but everyone seems to want to tease you for it.  Don't care, still keep mine clean.  I can see the mat on the floor, is it padded?  I started off with just a padded matt on the floor in front of the lathe but it made such a difference I have covered my entore floor with it.  Cleans as easy as concrete but much nicer on the feet/ankles/knees/hips/etc.

Also noticed the Tormek, how do you like it?  Do you use it on your lathe tools?  I keep looking at them for a variety of uses in addition to my lathe tools but haven't had the nerve to put the $$$ into it yet.


----------



## Fangar (Jul 22, 2006)

Ray,

Thanks for the kind words.  The mat is nice and soft.  I use it more when I am kneeling or working on the bike (I have a lift for the bike, but sometimes still lay under it for fluid changes).  I will likely get another one in front of the lathe.  I got that one from Costco for around 10 bucks.  It locks together like puzzle pieces, so you can buy more and lock them together.  There are edge pieces that come in the kit to make it look finished on the ends.  

The Tormek is great.  It was one of the most thought about purchases I have ever made though due to the price, like you mentioned.  I use to for all of my turning tools. I bought the turning kit.  I also do scissors, knives, wood chisels and some other stuff.  It really works great, though there is a bit of a learning curve at first.  It comes with a video and a very well put together book (Hardcover).  If I had it to do all over again, I would still get the Tormek.

Fangar


----------



## woodwish (Jul 22, 2006)

Good advice on the Tormek.  A lot of people complain that it is too slow, but these are usually people that don't have one.  I would take the word of a user.  I want it not only for lathe tools but also some woodcarving, kitchen knives, chisels, etc.  Just looks like a well built tool.

That is the same mats I have, bought mine at Sams' Club (The Costco of the deep south).  Started off with a few pieces and just kept adding until the whole shop was covered.  Even got creative and mixed in a few of the bright colored ones for variety.  They vacumn nicely and also you can mop up spills.  So much nicer to walk on, safer when things are dropped, help absorb sound, and if one really gets trashed you can just replace it.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 22, 2006)

G'day Fagar looks very neat and tidy mate.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 22, 2006)

WOW! So clean! Very nice! Can you give me the ebay item number for the chopper?[] If I had one, than maybe, just maybe, some chick, somewhere, would dig me.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Thanks guys.
> 
> Doc,
> ...



James, you NEED to have a session with Angela.  I don't think Paul is selling any of his vices!

[][][][][]

Sorry pal, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Fangar (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> James, you NEED to have a session with Angela. I don't think Paul is selling any of his vices!
> 
> ...



Whoopsy! []



> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />G'day <b>Fagar</b> looks very neat and tidy mate.



That's OK William... Look what John Crane just called me! [:0]

LOL

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />WOW! So clean! Very nice! Can you give me the ebay item number for the chopper?[] If I had one, than maybe, just maybe, some chick, somewhere, would dig me.[]



That's my commuter vehicle.  My F-150 eats too much gas! 

I would be happy to sell it to you though...












[]  Just as soon as your old enough to drive...

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## angboy (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Most people don't have to go out and buy vices- they usually find us on their own. There probably is something pathological about Fangar soliciting for some. And he should know that soliciting for things, especially vices, can be a crime- guess he might have to arrest himself! []

And Fangar, you should be able to get one of Paul's vices a lot easier than most- don't you have a whole squad that handles those? [}][}]

Thanks for posting the pix- I'm eyeing[8)] what else I need to solicit- in this case to have my dad make one for me.


----------

